# Would apple tree wood work in a tank?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

There's no harm but the wood will break down over time in the tank. I have some pear wood outside for a few years. I can crush it pretty easily.

You want a really hard wood & dead/aged wood in the tank. You can try to make a dent with your fingernail to test how hard it is.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Apple is reasonably hard. It should be fine if well-cured.


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

How do you go about curing it?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Cut if from the tree. Scrub it clean, and it is OK to use some soap or detergent as long as you rinse it well. Allow it to dry. Alternately soak it and dry it. This will break down and remove any toxins (if any) faster than just letting it dry out.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I wouldn't use soap. It is super hard to get most out. We're taking porous wood. 

Bleach would be fine. It evaporates and leaves behind salt(NaCl).


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Apple is a dense wood. I believe I have some in my tank and its worked out well. Worst thing that could happen is keeps fungusing and rotting then you take it back out.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Regardless of density, it's not a good idea to transfer anything directly from tree to tank. When people talk about letting firewood cure, it's in time terms of a year or more. Apple is better than pine. And a year is better than a month.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

It is the alternating wet and dry that is 'curing' or seasoning wood (firewood or other). 
Alternating the wet (thoroughly soak) and dry (all the way deep into the wood) is breaking down some of the chemicals in the wood so it is safe in the aquarium (not all wood has things that might be bad in the tank). 
You can make the process go faster by alternately soaking and drying the wood, not just waiting for the sun and rain to do the job. 
If the piece is small enough you can boil it then bake it to make it wet and dry faster. Several cycles of that ought to do the job.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

i use apple tree wood in my aquarium and its fine i peeled the park soaked for a day scrubbed with bleach and rinsed in dechlorinated water very useful stuff


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

does that orchid use pesticides?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I think some are way too paranoid about this wood situation. It's WOOD. Just make sure it's clean and plop it in. If you see it doing anything you'd rather not have it do take it out.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

jeremyTR said:


> I think some are way too paranoid about this wood situation. It's WOOD. Just make sure it's clean and plop it in. If you see it doing anything you'd rather not have it do take it out.


+1 to that


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

jeremyTR said:


> I think some are way too paranoid about this wood situation. It's WOOD. Just make sure it's clean and plop it in. If you see it doing anything you'd rather not have it do take it out.


i yeah i probably am, but i have dumped alot of money into my tank. i would hate to have to it nuke because of something i picked up off the ground.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

as long as things that are added are thougholy sterilised and cleaned and that they will not effect the hardness or ph they are generally sae for use


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

I read once on this forum that someone cured his wood in his dishwasher. Never tried it myself. Come to think of it, if I did try it, would have to be when the wife was out of town. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

... Just keep in mind that some cultivars of apple produce fruits every two years. So, if you don't get any apples in the first year, wait at least one more year before making the final decision to keep it or throw away.


----------

